# Ron Artest?



## Nashdaddy25 (Jan 13, 2004)

With all this Spree and wally trade talk, tonight on sportcenter it was reported that Ron Artest is thinking of retiring, being sick of the pacers organization. The thing that has put him over the top this time is him being benched for 2 games for undisclosed reasons. Artest has also been talked about in a trade since the summer for peja. What about Wally and Spree and possibly Kandi for Artest and maybe Pollard or Croshere, he has a big contract, sure indy would love to get rid of it. Indy is looking to win now, with Reggie about to be gone, and wally would be a great fit and replacement for Reggie(yes i know Wally is no where near Reggie in shooting, but wouldnt be a bad replacement). Also, Spree would fit well in the east again, and is still playing good ball. Artest here in minny, wow, you could say would be one of the top 2 defensive teams with KG, Hassell and Artest, up there with Detroit, and D wins championships. I think this would be probually the best trade for the wolves at the point along with for Ray Ray. Our lineup would be:
Kandi(depending on trade)/Pollard
KG
Artest
Hassell
Sammy

Bench
T Hud
Griffin
Hoiberg
Madsen
Erv
Then a possible bring back of Gary Trent, or a signing of a decent backup center. Team would be just as good on the offensive end, and even better defensivley, title bound, let me know how you guys feel about this


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

no way, there are too many problems he carries around with him. He puts up too many shots. He has temper problems, if he is planning to retire than wwhat happens if he wants to leave us? 


no, just too much luggage


----------



## Nashdaddy25 (Jan 13, 2004)

That may be the case with "luggage", but didnt spree have some problems with him. He choked a coach for pete sakes, artest never has done that. Didnt cassell have some problems, didnt like to practice or work hard? All these players did, but they all changed when got around KG. Artest hurts his team? didnt they make the Conference finals last year, losing to the NBA Champion Detroit pistons? Doesnt spree have problems now, demanding a trade cuz he cant feed his family? Wally complaining about playing time and not getting along with the best player in the league KG? So he has problems, he doesnt hurt a team, he is one of the best defenders in the game and can score. He may take some bad shots, but wally, spree both do too. It would be a great trade.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm quite frankly sick of Ron Artest right now, I believe we should trade him for a good player. We played ok with out him right?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nashdaddy25</b>!
> With all this Spree and wally trade talk, tonight on sportcenter it was reported that Ron Artest is thinking of retiring, being sick of the pacers organization. The thing that has put him over the top this time is him being benched for 2 games for undisclosed reasons. Artest has also been talked about in a trade since the summer for peja. What about Wally and Spree and possibly Kandi for Artest and maybe Pollard or Croshere, he has a big contract, sure indy would love to get rid of it. Indy is looking to win now, with Reggie about to be gone, and wally would be a great fit and replacement for Reggie(yes i know Wally is no where near Reggie in shooting, but wouldnt be a bad replacement). Also, Spree would fit well in the east again, and is still playing good ball. Artest here in minny, wow, you could say would be one of the top 2 defensive teams with KG, Hassell and Artest, up there with Detroit, and D wins championships. I think this would be probually the best trade for the wolves at the point along with for Ray Ray. Our lineup would be:
> Kandi(depending on trade)/Pollard
> KG
> ...


So then our SG/SF position would be even more deep? We got Stephen Jackson as a replacement for Reggie when he retires; if we trade Artest, it'd have to be for someone like Bruce Bowen, Doug Christie, etc. We don't need more shooters and a bust Center.


----------



## Nashdaddy25 (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Re: Ron Artest?*



> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> So then our SG/SF position would be even more deep? We got Stephen Jackson as a replacement for Reggie when he retires; if we trade Artest, it'd have to be for someone like Bruce Bowen, Doug Christie, etc. We don't need more shooters and a bust Center.


A bust center? And "busty" as kandi has been, he is better that pollard and foster. Stephen jackson has been a good replacement, but how long will he be a pacer, since this is his third team in three years! Wally would fit well there, and you know it, he is a "east" type player, can shoot and doesnt need to play d. I think the pacers would take anything they could get if Artest deceided to just not play anymore, cuz anything is better than nothing. I didnt say it would happen either, there isnt no talk of it even happening. It was said the pacer organization is tired of Artest and is a "cancer" to there team, and teams do anything to get rid of these guys, so it isnt as far fetch as you say.


----------



## Nashdaddy25 (Jan 13, 2004)

and im sorry, but who is a closer replacement to Reggie, stephen Jackson or Wally


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

The thing is, artest is just consistently causing problems, the choking of the coach was a while back and a thing of the past. This tries to get away with hitting players, pulling down their pants, etc. The guys is extremely talened dont get me wrong, but his head isnt right. He sat in the stands in a game earlier this year. Spree said the wrong things, but he is complaining for a reason, a contract. I am not sure what artest is doing. 

I will have to pass


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Ron Artest?*



> Originally posted by <b>Nashdaddy25</b>!
> 
> 
> A bust center? And "busty" as kandi has been, he is better that pollard and foster. Stephen jackson has been a good replacement, but how long will he be a pacer, since this is his third team in three years! Wally would fit well there, and you know it, he is a "east" type player, can shoot and doesnt need to play d. I think the pacers would take anything they could get if Artest deceided to just not play anymore, cuz anything is better than nothing. I didnt say it would happen either, there isnt no talk of it even happening. It was said the pacer organization is tired of Artest and is a "cancer" to there team, and teams do anything to get rid of these guys, so it isnt as far fetch as you say.


Kandi may be a better offensive player than Foster or Pollard, but, as of right now, we have our post scorer, and we need to focus on defense. Kandi can block shots, but we have Jermaine for that. Our Center needs to be someone athletic, knows their role, and plays good defense. As of this year, Pollard's even fit the bill. How long will Jackson be a Pacer? Didn't he sign a 6 year deal? Plus, Donnie Walsh may be the least prone to trade players in the entire league. We don't want, nor need Wally. He can shoot, that's it. In this game, you need more than a cool nickname and a 3-point shot. How can anyone "not need to play d"? If so, why not just play 4-5 on defense? Sometimes, nothing is better than something. In Wally's case, I'd rather have no Artest and no him, than have him. Where was it said that the Pacers organization is tired of Ron Artest and called him a cancer? Don't give some fake reporter ****. I'll need a legit site with a direct quote from Donnie.



> and im sorry, but who is a closer replacement to Reggie, stephen Jackson or Wally


What's sad is that even Reggie Miller can play better defense than Wally. Our entire system focuses on defense, I don't want us to change that, and it's enarly impossible we will. Where did a no-defense team get us before? Some Conference Final appearences, and a Finals appearence, but kept us from winning it all.



> The thing is, artest is just consistently causing problems, the choking of the coach was a while back and a thing of the past. This tries to get away with hitting players, pulling down their pants, etc. The guys is extremely talened dont get me wrong, but his head isnt right. He sat in the stands in a game earlier this year. Spree said the wrong things, but he is complaining for a reason, a contract. I am not sure what artest is doing.


Wait, your saying Artest choked a coach and then your trying to give us Sprewell?:laugh: 

Artest's elbow on Rip was a complete accident, if you watched the film, you'd see that. Rip bumped him in the balls, and Artest put his arm up, which Rip ran into. It may sound biased to you, but look at it yourself.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Ron Artest?*



> Originally posted by <b>Nashdaddy25</b>!
> 
> 
> A bust center? And "busty" as kandi has been, he is better that pollard and foster. Stephen jackson has been a good replacement, but how long will he be a pacer, since this is his third team in three years! Wally would fit well there, and you know it, he is a "east" type player, can shoot and doesnt need to play d. I think the pacers would take anything they could get if Artest deceided to just not play anymore, cuz anything is better than nothing. I didnt sayjavascript:smilie(':laugh:') it would happen either, there isnt no talk of it even happening. It was said the pacer organization is tired of Artest and is a "cancer" to there team, and teams do anything to get rid of these guys, so it isnt as far fetch as you say.


You think Kandi is better than Foster?!?! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

That's just rediculous. Kandi is the exact opposite as Foster in a bad way. Foster is the epitome of hustle and heart. He is the best rebounder in the NBA (per 48 mins). He is one of the few guys in the league that can effectively limit Duncan to 16 points. Kandi is lazy and a average to bad defender.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

And Kandi wouldn't play over Pollard, Harrison, or Edwards with Carlisle as the coach.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> And Kandi wouldn't play over Pollard, Harrison, or Edwards with Carlisle as the coach.


Not sure about Harrison, Harrison and Kandi both kind of play alike.


----------



## Nashdaddy25 (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Ron Artest?*



> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> You think Kandi is better than Foster?!?! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> ...


WOW, all i have to say, wow, one of the few that can shut down duncan, i can name 5 right now that can do that (KG, Big Ben, Rasheed, Shaq, and possibly AK 47) Foster is that great? Let him play 48, hell let the game go into triple overtime, and KG, Duncan and Ben Wallace are all still better rebounders. If foster was such a GREAT rebounder, his name would be brought up in other places other than Indy.

I dont know why everyone is getting on my case about this, it was just my opinion, i never said it was, nor might happen. Minny is looking to trade 2 guys, and yes wally would fit well in indy, he would fit well in any east team. Artest wont be a pacer all year, that i will bet on, since his name has been talked about all year for peja, but wait, peja may have better numbers thant wally, but does he play much d? no exactly. Wally and Peja, while peja has been statistically better last 2 years, but wally need i remind you has been an all star and can play the game of basketball. I would love to see Artest in a wolves uni, but i know it wont happen. I just wanted to see peoples opinions.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

haha yeah man, spree and artest have some resemblance. I was talking about artest and spree at the same time. we all know he(artest) didnt choke anyone, yet.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

haha, you guys have any insight on that rap album of his that he wants a rest for, it comes out nov 23, how is it coming. HAHAHA:laugh:


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Ron Artest?*



> Originally posted by <b>Nashdaddy25</b>!
> 
> 
> WOW, all i have to say, wow, one of the few that can shut down duncan, i can name 5 right now that can do that (KG, Big Ben, Rasheed, Shaq, and possibly AK 47) Foster is that great? Let him play 48, hell let the game go into triple overtime, and KG, Duncan and Ben Wallace are all still better rebounders. If foster was such a GREAT rebounder, his name would be brought up in other places other than Indy.


5 out of 300+ players that are in the league constitutes a "few." Being in the company6 with KG, Big Ben, and Shaq is a good think. I think Foster is better rebounder than Rasheed and Kirilenko, and undoubtedly on the offensive boards. Why would Foster's name be brought up in other places than Indy? He has a contract here, and he fits well. 



> I dont know why everyone is getting on my case about this, it was just my opinion, i never said it was, nor might happen. Minny is looking to trade 2 guys, and yes wally would fit well in indy, he would fit well in any east team. Artest wont be a pacer all year, that i will bet on, since his name has been talked about all year for peja, but wait, peja may have better numbers thant wally, but does he play much d? no exactly. Wally and Peja, while peja has been statistically better last 2 years, but wally need i remind you has been an all star and can play the game of basketball. I would love to see Artest in a wolves uni, but i know it wont happen. I just wanted to see peoples opinions.


Sorry if you think I'm getting on your case. I'm just participating in the discussion.



> Not sure about Harrison, Harrison and Kandi both kind of play alike.


Doesn't Carlisle loathe lazy players though? Hell, he benched Artest for 2 games for wanting time to rest. And with the two starters that would still be there, Pollard (gives everything he has) and Harrison (extremely dedicated), I believe Kandi would get hardly any minutes.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> haha, you guys have any insight on that rap album of his that he wants a rest for, it comes out nov 23, how is it coming. HAHAHA:laugh:


I know he's working with Prodigy of Mobb Deep.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

O dang that is pretty sweet. I hope he doesnt rap like shaq, or else it wont work out. But i dont get what his problem is, how do you ask for time off?


----------

